# US Cutter coupons?



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

So I was looking around on US cutter's site and they asked me for a coupon number. Does this site have a place where I could find a coupon? How much is the coupon worth? Does anybody have a coupon they are not going to use? 

Just wondering

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to check with the USCutter forums to see if they offer coupons.

Sometimes shopping cart software that is used on many websites just come with the "coupon code" feature activated even though the seller may not offer coupons.

They offer good prices already, although you may want to check their ebay listings to see if they have any specials running.


----------



## tomlee (Aug 18, 2007)

if yoiu are in southern cali, i can sell you mine, I have a 24" PCUT


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

No coupons at this time, sorry. It is on the site in case we ever do decide to use it, but nothing currently.


----------

